

Soylent crowdfunding campaigns attracts $755K so people can survive without food - cwilson
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/21/soylent-crowdfunding-campaign-attracts-755k-so-people-can-survive-without-food/

======
mosqutip
Even if, medically and biologically, this diet is compatible with humans, do
people really want to give up eating food for taste? The "spice of life" in a
literal sense.

~~~
istorical
This question is asked every time Soylent comes up, and the response is always
the same: no one is suggesting that you never eat regular food again. Just
that with Soylent (or other food replacements) you have a healthy and cheap
option for those times when you eat fast food because you don't have the time
or energy to cook something healthy.

